# What do you hang from your rear view mirror?



## Cotties (Apr 20, 2016)

I was thinking myself.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Nothing. Hanging anything from your rear view mirror looks untidy and unprofessional.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cotties said:


> I was thinking myself.


Little vidoo dolls from Bourbon Street full of pins.

Wearing a sign around their neck" I didn't tip".


----------



## Cotties (Apr 20, 2016)

Thats rough. What if I sit up straight and use a posh accent to compensate?



London UberExec Driver said:


> Nothing. Hanging anything from your rear view mirror looks untidy and unprofessional.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

2 gold medals from my daughter soccer team last year. I'm the coach and it is a conversation topic for couple rides a weekend.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Little vidoo dolls from Bourbon Street full of pins.


Keep watching for my exclusive Travis version of these dolls.
Easy to spot, as they only have three limbs - I've taken my 25% upfront.


----------



## PerthMercdriver (Sep 22, 2016)

Cotties said:


> I was thinking myself.


it is illegall to hang items from your rear-view mirror so you should not be doing it!!


----------

